# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Te vroeg ongesteld

## Pien245

Beste allen,

Misschien een rare vraag maar ik zit er toch mee. Ik slik de pil en normaal doe ik dit per pakje (aangezien ik veel last had van bloedarmoede). Dus 3x3 weken. Nu ben ik twee weken geleden ongesteld geworden, dus ik ben nog niet eens aan het eind van de eerste strip. Hoe kan het dat ik dan nu alweer ongesteld ben? Normaal gesproken heb ik nooit een doorbraakbloedig, laat staan in de eerste weken al. Kan je ongesteld worden door stress?

Hoop dat jullie antwoord hier op kunnen geven!

----------

